# My Collection (Lots of Pictures)



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well I hit 30 posts so here are some very fuzzy iPhone pictures of my collection.

Most of my collection is older stuff (6-8 years). I owned a B&M for 6 years so I would stash alot of what I thought was the good stuff and held onto it. After i closed my shop I got away from enjoying cigars due to time and well... time. I just recently picked it back up about a year ago and I have been going crazy buying 5 and 10 packs for the last 4 months.

I use an old Pepsi fridge for my humidor. I have plans to build a walk-in when I finish my basement. Although I may need to step up that project because I am running out of room. Guess I need to smoke more!










I have resorted to cutting the tops off of old boxes and using them as trays. The large red boxes have odds and ends in them.










My Pride and Joy: 2 boxes, 1 full and 1 about half empty, 2002 Camacho Liberty.



















2003 Liberty










First run of Camacho Diplomas from 2002










The obligatory Opus










Some of the newer stuff: MoW, Ruinations, AB Sun Growns, 5 Vegas Casks










These were a gift, i have no idea what they are....lol










Some Black Pearls, Olivas,RP. The Black Pearl with the foot band beside the box is an Original BP from when they were first released 2001 ish. The size has changed a bit but still a great blend.










Cupido Toro ***** from around 2003.










More odds and ends



















I didn't post pics of all my trays but I have a little bit of everything. Now I am working on getting my "taste" back and hopefully working through more of these. It's no Shuckins' size collection but thanks for letting me show off a bit.


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

very nice stash!!!

What happened to the B&M? If you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

That's an amazing collection! However, is that mold on PSP2 and some other cigars?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow very nice.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Those Camacho libertys in the coffin look awesome!!!!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I can't believe you still have those Liberty's. Awesome pics!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice stash! Great idea with the Pepsi fridge.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice collection, I will also echo the thoughts on the Pepsi fridge, great idea that I might have to pursue.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

wsamsky said:


> very nice stash!!!
> 
> What happened to the B&M? If you dont mind me asking.


Business just wasn't what I needed it to be to justify my being there 12 hours a day 7 days a week, especially after I got married. So I sold off the inventory and closed shop. I miss it and will probably open another some day. Nothing like spending all day smoking cigars BS'n with friends and customers.

No mold..at least from my experience. I just tossed 3 Vegas Relics and a Puros Indios Viejo that I got a few weeks ago that had mold. I am planning on taking better pictures and starting another "is this mold" thread. Its powdery not fuzzy at all.

Thanks for the replys!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Very nice collection. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheLurch (Dec 28, 2009)

Cool collection! I like the use of the soda fridge!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

That is an awesome stash man! Hope you find some time to enjoy some of those fine smokes! 

Oh, the cigars that you said you dont know what they are, just send em to me and I'll make sure I can find out for you.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a big Coca Cola fridge and never even thought of using it as a humidor. Probably because I have a ton of drinks in it.:whoo: If my Wineador does not hold enough I may follow in your footsteps. Nice collection! Look's tasty!


----------

